# URL DL mit Wget Cookies oder Passwort



## vibra (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte regelmässig mit WGET Seiten von einer http HP runter laden. Diese HP hat ein Login Verfahren und Cookies, so dass ich angemeldet bleiben kann (so wie hier im Forum).
WGET verfügt ja über eine Cookie Verwaltung, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht klar, denn wenn ich die Seiten ziehe, ist immer nur die Login Seite geladen, statt die Seiten die ich eigentlich anfordere.

Ich habe schon verschiedene Experimente gemacht mit den WGET Parametern. Z.B.

wget --referer="http://www.ABC.com" --cookies=on --load-cookies="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Admin\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cmjnokb1.default\cookies.txt" --save-cookies="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Admin\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\cmjnokb1.default\cookies.txt" --keep-session-cookies --post-data="User=MeinUserName&pass=MeinPasswort" --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0"  "http://www.ABC.com/index.php?aktion=tracker"

aber es klappt nicht. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------

